# JVC Everio Digital Camera Hard Drive Space



## MarCommProducer (May 14, 2011)

My camera has no video files on it yet the hard drive is virtually full. How do I delete whatever is on the hard drive so that I have more than 90 minutes of record time?

Thanks!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

How big is the memory card?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you are sure there are no video files on the camera's hard drive try reformatting the drive - use the reformat command from the camera's menu not via a computer.

How do you know the hard drive is virtually full? is it showing on your Mac as full? or on the camera?


----------



## MarCommProducer (May 14, 2011)

zuluclayman said:


> If you are sure there are no video files on the camera's hard drive try reformatting the drive - use the reformat command from the camera's menu not via a computer.
> 
> How do you know the hard drive is virtually full? is it showing on your Mac as full? or on the camera?


Reformatted the camera and that did it. Many thanks.:wave:


----------

